# For the price of...



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

For the price of... 1x 24" ridgid aluminum pipe wrench I got all of this instead.

The 24"'s were on sale and they look very alike as the name brand. For the once in a blue moon need they should be perfect for the job. 

The 36" aluminum was in a surplus pile. Once at the cash I had to argue the cashier because there weren't any bar code on it. She went to check it out and she couldn't find it. Then some other cashier looked up a paper catalog and wanted me to pay double the sticker price. I said no it's half that and she told me to go back and take a picture with to prove it.
I said you want me to run around the store doing your job! No you go do your job. I took my cashier to the wrenches and price tag and upon returning the number wasn't working. Anyway she punched something like a leaf spring part for 10$ less than the 36" pipe wrench price tag. Good enough for me!

And oh I had enough left over to buy myself a bag of chips!:biggrin::vs_laugh::biggrin:

24"....39.99$ on sale
36".... 69.99$ -idiot discount...59.99$
Bag of chips...3.69$

Total = One nice shopping day.

If you wonder a 24" ridgid is 146$ at HD



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

amazon..$93.00 https://www.amazon.com/31105-Alumin...4+inch+wrench&qid=1557703502&s=gateway&sr=8-2
those cheapo wrenches have very soft teeth and slip easy, be careful using them..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> amazon..$93.00 https://www.amazon.com/31105-Alumin...4+inch+wrench&qid=1557703502&s=gateway&sr=8-2
> those cheapo wrenches have very soft teeth and slip easy, be careful using them..


I haven't tried them, the 24" are princess auto. I bought the 24" to see if I can remove brass plugs on CI. The 36" will be used to hold the lugs of my 4runner when I need to spin something off.

I own an 18" from Canadian tire and I preferred it over my ridgid when I was pipe fitting.



Alas your amazon link shows how much more I have to pay...On this item no duty fees if a seller isn't an idiot to not forget to delare the nafta agreement on the shipping label. If it were made outside the US add another 40$ on top.

$93.00
+ $43.84 Shipping & Import Fees Deposit to Canada Details 

Total witch exchange rate = 183.78 CAD


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I stand corrected. Amazon and ridgid don't even know about the agreement!!! It would be a nightmare for them to make it right. This is Bull crap.

Shipping & Fee Details
Price $93.00
AmazonGlobal Shipping	+	$24.93
*Estimated Import Fees Deposit	+	$18.91*
Total $136.84
Learn more


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I just left Harbor Freight picking up a blower fan for dust control when I’m jackhammering in someone’s house. I figured I’d take a picture of the pipe wrench prices for you.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I just left Harbor Freight picking up a blower fan for dust control when I’m jackhammering in someone’s house. I figured I’d take a picture of the pipe wrench prices for you.


Seriously, come on. This is freaking nuts. A 24" on sale for 22$. :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Here check this out :

146$ plus 15% tax = 167.90$

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/ridgid-24-in-aluminum-pipe-wrench/1000131862


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Seriously, come on. This is freaking nuts. A 24" on sale for 22$. :vs_OMG::vs_OMG:


when are you going to learn and pack your bags and move south out of that pre communist country they call canada...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

When does this turn into a Ridgid debate?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> when are you going to learn and pack your bags and move south out of that pre communist country they call canada...


On the other hand I will be billed a million dollars for healthcare in your country? no?


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Tango said:


> On the other hand I will be billed a million dollars for healthcare in your country? no?


Wait a few weeks Tango we'll be cheaper than the US. China is looking to trade some of the cheap goods that Walmart and Home Depot sells. 

Don't forget they have tariffs on our steel and aluminium. What are those wrenches made from.

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Tango said:


> On the other hand I will be billed a million dollars for healthcare in your country? no?


Me going in to take blood test....oh I see you don't have insurance that will be 500$ Thank you.

Oh I see you don't have insurance for your monthly meds. Yeah sorry those pills are only 58$ a month because Quebec pays the rest but since you now live in America the Great those are 600$ a month and the other sets are about 180$. Thank you.

Oh I see you don't have insurance, you family doctor is 460$ a visit to tell you about those blood samples you took. Thank you.


Oh that must of hurt, you cut yourself under a customer's sink. I see you don't have insurance, That will be 23 000$ for the 4 stitches and band aid. Thank you. Or leave your house keys at the cashier on the way out of the hospital. Thank you.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> When does this turn into a Ridgid debate?





I use fuller SUPER QUALITY pipe wrenches made in japan :biggrin::biggrin:
And they are steel too!






.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> ....I bought the 24" to see if I can remove brass plugs on CI.......



:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:






First you're going to not push hard enough. Then you'll take a blowtorch to the threads. Frustratingly, if you don't rib the knob off with the 24 you'll do it with the 36. Next you'll take the sawzall cutting from the new hole outwards too far messing up the threads in the cast iron. And lastly you'll chisel out the remaining pieces or pull them out with your channellocks.


Do your self a favor, cut the knob off first with the sawzall, carefully cut outwards stopping short of the threads in at least 4 directions from center, use a pair of 440's or 460's to peel back the pieces, and lastly chisel the plug inward.


That will save the cast iron threads. And as a bonus if you start cutting at the bottom of the knob and it has sewage behind it it'll spray down not at your face and you can put a bucket under it.









.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought, it would probably be seized. I'll use the 24" eventually for something else. The 36" is for my truck anyways.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ken53 said:


> Wait a few weeks Tango we'll be cheaper than the US. China is looking to trade some of the cheap goods that Walmart and Home Depot sells.
> 
> Don't forget they have tariffs on our steel and aluminium. What are those wrenches made from.
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin:


Who cares where pipe wrenches are made. Some of mine I've had 30 years.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Who cares where pipe wrenches are made. Some of mine I've had 30 years.





He is just pointing out some of the issues with the tariffs.




I don't particularly care for most of the stuff trump has done but I will say that I think one of the major roadblocks for any president is that the term is only 4 years which isn't really long enough to effect a comprehensive plan. Obviously it is also a good thing, after all congress should be the ones making long term decisions but unfortunately they don't have term limits so they are less concerned with positive change and more concerned with not offending their voters just so they can keep a cushy government job.










.


----------

